# If Smoker size matters... and an Ebay link



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

There simply is no comparison between the amount of smoke you can
lay down with the larger smokers. The smaller ones can't compare,
in that they just don't put out enough smoke, are more difficult to 
keep lit, run out of fuel more quickly, etc.

Here's a quick test - can you, in less than 30 seconds, put out
enough smoke that the entire top of the hive can no longer
be seen? If not, you needed a bigger smoker. There's times
when you want to lay down that much smoke. Situations
like a "dropped box". Yes, it will happen.

Want a "Rauchboy"? Easy - take a big smoker, and insert a 
Progresso soup can, suitably perforated using a old-skool
beer can opener around the bottom sides. The idea here is
very simple - don't let the fuel block the air flow. Lots of
ways to accomplish this.

The giant smokers said to be used when working AHB hives are,
of course, silly for normal bees, even though they are the
"largest smokers one can buy". I could make stew for a dozen
people in one of those things!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Tall is the opposite of small. The 7" smoker is adequate for most hobbyist needs. If you get many hives (I don't know, more than 4 or 5?) you might like a larger one. I'm guessing (haven't yet used a 10") that the smaller ones are easier to keep lit and more efficient for folks who don't need the four-hour smoker. The big thing for my first year was learning to keep the %$& thing lit .

I've liked my 7" for three to four colonies. I've kept it going for a couple hours filled with wood pellets with fuel left over, PLENTY for a couple hives and more.

I don't think the dome or cone makes much difference. The advantage of the Rauchboy can also be gained with a homemade version of the insert: see Michael Bush's tips: http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert3.jpg

Actually see his whole site.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

As to Jim's 30-second test , I haven't tried that but suspect I could. With pellet fuel I get tons of great smoke and it stays lit forever, properly started up and loaded. I've forgotten to douse the thing and come out 5 hours later and been able to get the thing billowing again without relighting (waste of fuel, I overpacked it for what turned out to be a short manipulaiton. Beginner's learning curve, just goes in the compost).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

To me the biggest advantage to the large smoker is that it's easier to keep it lit. I have had smokers with the dome top and the more conical top. I have noticed that some beekeepers have observed a difference but I have not.

Here's the can insert:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert3.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert2.JPG


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

That was probably me Michael. I think it is the combination of a short smoker with a domed top that was the noticeable thing. The short smoker doesn't provide much draft and the domed top traps moisture (evidenced by the creosote dripping down). Combined, it made for a tough can to keep lit unless I kept opening the top to let it breath. A tall smoker with a conical top had no such problem.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Spend the extra $1.50 and get the 4x10!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I think it is the combination of a short smoker with a domed top that was the noticeable thing.

That could be. I don't think I've owned a small domed one.


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a brushy mtn. domed smoker. It's a 4x7 and a pile of junk IMO. It was a huge pain to keep lit in comparison to the dadant 4x7 it replaced. I fussed with it for a few months and went to a 4x10 from dadant and doubt i'll ever change. 

The problem may be that the bellows on the brushy mtn. blows and sucks through the same hole. The bellows would sometimes fill with smoke or suck in an ember once the fuel has burned down alot. Just an inferior product IMO. I agree with Ross about the condensation problem. It gummed up with creosote FAST.


----------



## Nate (Dec 16, 2007)

http://millerbeesupply.com/Page29.htm

Are the 4x7 and 4x10 on that page conical top or domed? They look conical. Is a 4x7 conical fine? Only like a 5$ price difference.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Tall with the M. Bush insert...*

Hi Nate,

They are "conical" and I would guess that the 4x7 would be fine for most of us but I'm following the suggestions of some others and going BIG. I've ordered the 4x10 Shielded Dadant. It just seems to look nicer to me. 

Keeping the 7" smokers lit seems to be a problem at times.

And the 10" Smoker will be easier to find in my car... 




> Michael Bush To me the biggest advantage to the large smoker is that it's easier to keep it lit. I have had smokers with the dome top and the more conical top. I have noticed that some beekeepers have observed a difference but I have not.
> 
> Here's the can insert:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert3.jpg
> http://www.bushfarms.com/images/SmokerInsert2.JPG


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

If you buy the 4x10 to begin with, and later add more hives, you won't be wishing you'd bought the bigger one to begin with. In some cases, bigger is better.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Ben Brewcat said:


> As to Jim's 30-second test , I haven't tried that but suspect I could. With pellet fuel I get tons of great smoke and it stays lit forever, properly started up and loaded. I've forgotten to douse the thing and come out 5 hours later and been able to get the thing billowing again without relighting (waste of fuel, I overpacked it for what turned out to be a short manipulaiton. Beginner's learning curve, just goes in the compost).


 Ben is this standard like pellet fuel you find for heating stoves at most farm supplys ????


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep. CHEAP and works, well, like it was made for burning slowly . I still have to start off with scrap wood, though I've hit the pellets with a torch before with modest success.


----------

